# Has anyone tried Forbid Miticide/Ovicide?



## Grandma M (Jul 7, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rosemania sells this........ but I don't like the price. I like the idea of needing to spray only the top side of the leaves.

I'm not sure if it is safe to use on orchids. 

Has anyone here used this? Even at that price, if it works it may be helpful for someone with a greenhouse. 

I am tempted to try it bacause it says you can spray only on the tops of the leaves and it will still go into the whole leaf. I find it difficult to spray the undersides.

Forbid Miticide/Ovicide (8oz) 
$299.95 

CONTROL ALL STAGES - - - mites and whiteflies with new Forbid™

Insects Controlled
Spider mites, twospotted spidermite, southern red mite, maple spider mite, 
honey locust spider mite, Euonymus mite, boxwood spider, tumid mite 
Lewis mite, False spider mites, Rust mites, Tarsonemid mites, broad mites, 
cyclamen mite


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 7, 2007)

i'd say sanmite or tetrasan... but tetrasan is apparently only for spider mites.
i just checked out the forbid label and it looks pretty good. i haven't tried it, though and as such, probably shouldn't have answered your query...
only thing that bothers me is the phytotoxicity on geraniums and impatiens. who knows if it'll bother orchids, though....


----------



## gore42 (Jul 7, 2007)

I haven't used the stuff yet, but I've been thinking about trying it in our yard... mites are always a problem in Colorado. 

Forbid is labeled for use in Lawncare/Landscaping purposes, but it is re-labeled as JUDO (OHP is the partner manufacturer) for Greenhouse use. The label doesn't say that it has been tested on orchids, and it just says to test the stuff on a small group of plants before commercial use. It does say that there are some Rose cultivars that show symptoms of phytotixicity, which makes me worry.

Plus, the only place that I could find JUDO was even more expensive than Forbid. Maybe I'll wait for someone else to experiment.

- Matt


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2007)

*!!!Forbid!?!*



Grandma M said:


> Forbid Miticide/Ovicide (8oz)
> $299.95



For that price it better get you high and clean your car!


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 9, 2007)

I prefer not to get high but cleaning my car sounds like a good idea oke:

If it works well, and is systemic, it may be worth it. I HATE MITES. :evil:

I had no problems until I got in a plant which must have had those little buggers on it. They don't take long to spread.

I sprayed some plants, a couple day ago, with Schultz House and Garden Insect spray, which someone on the forum suggested. It says 'Residual protection against mites'. I will wait a few more days to see if it damaged any of the plants. It is suggested to spray again in about a week. 

I tried X-clude on a couple of plants and the leaves became soft. I will not do that again. The plants survived, but do not look very good.

If I find mites after trying Schultz House and Garden Insect sprayI will go for the big guns.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 9, 2007)

there are ways to find out how long various pesticide residues last. after they've ended, you may want to consider using beneficial, predatory mites.


----------

